# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  Brazilian Giant Blonde (Nhandu vulpius)

## Ballpython2

I'll be getting a Brazilian Giant Blonde (Nhandu vulpius)  on tuesday so if anyone can give me as much correct info as they can on this tarantula it will be very helpful. 

I looked it up on ask.com and google with no such luck.

so if anyone can  drop some good correct info it would be greatly appreciated.

thanks

----------


## ErikH

Try nhandu vulpinus.  From what I gather, the basic terrestrial set-up is the way to go.  Enough substrate so that there is no chance of a fatal fall from the top of the enclosure, a hide and a water dish.

----------


## Vomitore

> I'll be getting a Brazilian Giant Blonde (Nhandu vulpius) on tuesday so if anyone can give me as much correct info as they can on this tarantula it will be very helpful. 
> 
> I looked it up on ask.com and google with no such luck.
> 
> so if anyone can drop some good correct info it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> thanks


Please don't think I'm trying to start a flame war. But, did you read up on this tarantula before purchasing it? I mean do you know what you're gonna need and what it'll need setup wise for a healthy life?

----------


## Ballpython2

I know the basic stuff ..I was just more thinking about handling, general information such as if this is an OW or a NW ( I know the difference is uricating hairs but i dont know this one has any or not) and the correct humidity.

Not so much the humidity because I  brought a humidifier so  the humidity  issue wont be a big issue but I'd still like to know..

and I have rose hairs and a vesicolor and i had some T's  awhile back. so I'm not like a beginner at all. 

and I'm getting some H gigas which I did read up on and know about.

----------


## ErikH

It's a NW from Brazil.  It is supposed to be skittish and a hair-kicker, just like the other members of the nhandu genus.  I personally think they are more attractive than nhandu chromatus.  Being that it is known as a hair-kicker, you should probably avoid handling, unless you aren't sensitive to the itch.

----------


## Ballpython2

thanks very much.

----------

